# [SOLVED][MPLAYER/DVD] gdzie jest menu?

## Poe

czy ktoś mógłby mi powiedzieć jak w mplayerze (albo wjego gtkowej nakładce) przy odtwarzaniu dvd wejsc do menu z filmu, tam gdzie sie wybiera jezyk, sceny itp. zwlaszcza mi zalezy na mojej ukochanej plycie boba marleya, bo po odpaleniu dvd wlaczaja sie piosenki, ale juz nie mam wygodnej mozliwosci wejscia do filmu o jego zyciu i innych fjuczerów z dostepnego spod menu. owszem, moge sobie dac PPM i tam Title albo Chapters ale jest to bardzo niewygodne. przy innych filmach dvd jest ten sam problem. uruchamia sie od razu film, a do menu nie ma jak wejsc.

----------

## c2p

Mplayer nie obsługuje tej funkcji. Jedyne wyjście to do dvd używać programów, które to obsługują np. oparte o silnik xine.

----------

## SlashBeast

vlc radzi sobie z menu.Last edited by SlashBeast on Sun Nov 25, 2007 8:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poe

a to pieroństwo... przeciez to jest juz na tyle popularny format, ze mogli by go uzbroić w to w końcu... no nic, narazie solved.

dzieki wielkie za info.

----------

## c2p

Niestety nie mogą -> http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/pl/faq.html#id2556657.

----------

## v7n

możesz pobawić się w pacze np tutaj http://onebithq.com/root/mplayer/dvdnav albo ten z osd ma przykładowy screen z jakimś dvdmenu.

nie gwarantuję, że bedzie działać

----------

